# Breath that smells like feces? HELP :(



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My memory of puppy breath is that it is wonderful. I think you should ask your vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Has he been de-wormed? Worms can sometimes make the breath very stinky, especially in severe cases where they end up in the stomach. 

If he hasn't been to the vet very recently for a check up and fecal, I would get him in. Especially because 6 weeks is too young to have been taken from his mother, so it is very important he have a health check.


----------



## RVCAMOM03 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you both for replying so quickly. I am about to call the vet.


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

My puppy had pretty nasty breath as well. It was just "puppy breath" as far as I know...all her vet checks went fine.

One person I know actually liked the smell...but my husband and I thought it was nasty. She's now 6 months old and her breath is "normal".


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

My pups breath used to stink but I thought it was more of a skunk smell! So glad it didn't last long!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would definitely call the vet. 6 weeks is really young....actually it's illegal to sell a puppy under 8 weeks old in California under Cal. Penal Code section 597z. Where did you get your puppy? Has he been to the vet for a vet check yet?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

All the puppies I have had their puppy breath smelled awful to me. I could never understand why people think it smells good - but when in doubt, always contact your vet, especially with such a young puppy.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> All the puppies I have had their puppy breath that smelled awful to me. I could never understand why people think it smells good - but when in doubt, always contact your vet, especially with such a young puppy.


My handler friend thinks all puppies smell like pee and that puppy breath is really pee-breath. And when people oooh and ahhh over puppy smells and puppy breath he always wants to tell them "YOU'RE SMELLING PEE!" lol


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> My handler friend thinks all puppies smell like pee and that puppy breath is really pee-breath. And when people oooh and ahhh over puppy smells and puppy breath he always wants to tell them "YOU'RE SMELLING PEE!" lol


Oh, that is funny!!!

I think WMAG has it right - to me it always smelled a little skunky, I could never put my finger on it, until I just read that.


----------



## RVCAMOM03 (Feb 10, 2012)

The other day I was taking him out to use the bathroom and caught him actually eating his poop. So, he has poo breath because he is indeed eating it. I keep a close eye on him now. But thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## RVCAMOM03 (Feb 10, 2012)

We actually got him at 7 weeks. My husband told me he was 6 weeks old but he was born on 12/26/11. He obviously didn't do the math.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

wmag said:


> My pups breath used to stink but I thought it was more of a skunk smell! So glad it didn't last long!


Hank had that "skunky" smell as well when we first brought him home. It went away after I changed his food.


----------

